# Freezer burnt turkey



## deere88 (Sep 5, 2008)

What do you do to treat freezer burnt turkey legs and skin? I was told to soak it in warm soapy water. If this is a good method, how long do you normally soak it in water?

Thanks


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

It depends on how bad they are dried out. It may take 24 hours, or more.
Water tends to turn things to mush if it is left in to long. So keep an eye on it. I myself would use a product called Stop Rot to rehydrate them in, but you don't need to buy that, in a few months turkey legs will be plentiful, and guys will be throwing them away.


----------



## deere88 (Sep 5, 2008)

Paul Thompson said:


> It depends on how bad they are dried out. It may take 24 hours, or more.
> Water tends to turn things to mush if it is left in to long. So keep an eye on it. I myself would use a product called Stop Rot to rehydrate them in, but you don't need to buy that, in a few months turkey legs will be plentiful, and guys will be throwing them away.


I do have some stop rot. I will try that if the going gets tough.

I would like the turkey to stand on its own legs, not some other bird's legs. :lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...or you can use cast/reproduction legs.

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I would put the legs in a one gallon zip lock freezer bag, and pour in enough Stop Rot (about an inch in the bottom if holding the bag upright) then close it up, and lay it out at room temp, and flip the bag allot over the next 24 hours. Then I'd leave the Stop Rot on the legs forever, and just inject them when the time comes.


----------



## deere88 (Sep 5, 2008)

Paul Thompson said:


> I would put the legs in a one gallon zip lock freezer bag, and pour in enough Stop Rot (about an inch in the bottom if holding the bag upright) then close it up, and lay it out at room temp, and flip the bag allot over the next 24 hours. Then I'd leave the Stop Rot on the legs forever, and just inject them when the time comes.


Thank you for the advice. I am going to give it a try. I am also working on another turkey which belongs to me. I have had it in the freezer for three years and just did not have the time to do it for myself. I had mine sealed up good with the legs tuck to the inside and it is fine. The turkey I am having the freezer burn problems has only been in the freezer for two years. I guess the bag was not seal very good.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

............The turkey I am having the freezer burn problems has only been in the freezer for two years.........

Only 2 years.....?....Geeze, you say that like it's no big deal. I mean we are more than eager to help out where we can, but self inflicted damage is, well...perhaps I'm being cynical here.

....I am also working on another turkey which belongs to me. I have had it in the freezer for three years and just did not have the time to do it....

I guess what I'm ranting about is..dont place such a casual price on the life of our natural resource. Regardless of the specimen. It was just fine and happy until we came along and killed it. Maybe some first timer or Father and kid may have got it had we passed on it

Side note...I had a DNR officer tell me that I'm only allowed one bag limit for personal/shop stock. Any more than one Spring and one Fall Turkey would put you over that limit. 
DUCKS can really F you over BIG TIME!!! Especially if you shoot A Canvasback a few years back and there is No OPEN SEASON this year. Now your a Federal violator should the DNR/FF&W do one of they're famous surprise inspections...$$$$!!! See where I'm going with this..?

Mitch


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

idk about turks but i just straight inject stop rot into the feet of ducks that have freezer burn... use a small needle and pump em up... work like a charm.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Mitch was nice enough to remind me that you need to inject them with Masters Blend, when the time comes for setting the feet and legs, Stop rot alone on the legs will take along time to set up, like for ever.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> Mitch was nice enough to remind me that you need to inject them with Masters Blend, when the time comes for setting the feet and legs, Stop rot alone on the legs will take along time to set up, like for ever.


i dont use it to preserve them, i inject it to rehydrate them... i wouldnt use it for a preserve as it would take weeks to dry and thats just that much more time i have to wait to paint it:yikes::lol: sorry if i confused.


----------



## deere88 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ............The turkey I am having the freezer burn problems has only been in the freezer for two years.........
> 
> Only 2 years.....?....Geeze, you say that like it's no big deal. I mean we are more than eager to help out where we can, but self inflicted damage is, well...perhaps I'm being cynical here.
> 
> ...


How am I a federal violator. I have two turkeys, one with my kill tag on it from three years ago and one that belongs to my father-in-law which has his kill tag on it from two years ago. I do taxidermy on the side for myself and family in the winter months only. Turkeys are new to me and I just now have learned from another taxidermist how to do them by helping him out in his shop.

Also how do I put a casual price on a natural resource. I plan on doing these mount and am doing them. Take a breath of fresh air and loosen up. Sorry I even posted.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

deere88 said:


> Sorry I even posted.


 
Relax, don't have such thin skin, you didn't get a black eye or bloody nose over the computer did you?


----------



## deere88 (Sep 5, 2008)

Paul Thompson said:


> Relax, don't have such thin skin, you didn't get a black eye or bloody nose over the computer did you?


Nope.

Soaking it in water worked. It was not as freezer burnt as I thought. Thanks for the help.


----------

